# Free firewood score, how to get it out ??



## HDRock (Dec 28, 2012)

I Ifound a bunch of free ash ,Several Full Cords, was cut down, year and a half ago, in the pic you see the pile of logs on the left, that were easy to get to, are already gone.
There are more piles of logs out there that you cannot see, and whole trees, some 20 inch diameter.
There is very little room to maneuver around the back of the house, and the wood is like 50 to 75 feet or more back in , the logs that there cut up are about 4 feet long, small ones I can carry out, but like I said hardly any room to maneuver to hook up in drag out with the Jeep.
_*Because I'm so new to this I am looking for all suggestions ,how is best way get this out to load it .*_

Possibilities, I have a dolly with 10" pneumatic tires , it can be laid down iand used like a cart but the wheels on the other end are only 4".

I have a hand winch I could hook to the truck or trailer , that would be time-consuming .
I could cut the stuff up and carry it out

I am also thinking about this , Winch with Automatic Load-Holding Brake, 2000 lb. Electric ATV/UTV ,
hook it to the trailer or the Jeep , temporarily get some wire , hook right to the battery , while in use .

There is a lot of wood out there, the guy is selling his house, he will be gone the 10th,.
He said ,He would talk to the new owner and see if I can still get in there, but said she does want the wood gone


----------



## Halligan (Dec 28, 2012)

I know you say it's tight but is there any way to get a motorized vehicle in the yard? Even a garden tractor with small trailer attached will make life easier.


----------



## HDRock (Dec 28, 2012)

I do have an 18hp tractor, and a little dump trailer, I don't know if I can fit both in my trailer.
I can get the truck n trailer ,back behind the house but not up in the woods


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 28, 2012)

WOW HD !! WAY TO SCORE BIG !

If there is enough snow by then or even if not I would ask Dennis Backwood Savage for a pic of his log sled. That thing is very simple and can really move a lot of it is hooked to a Lawn Mower, ATV, Jeep you name it.

Pete


----------



## Halligan (Dec 28, 2012)

HDRock said:


> I do have an 18hp tractor, and a little dump trailer, I don't know if I can fit both in my trailer.


 
Can you drop one off and bring the other. Haul the wood and then pick up tractor and trailer after? If the ground is frozen and it's managable I would try and gey my truck down there. I can get my truck in some tight spot's. You just got to think ouside the box/norm.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 28, 2012)

HDRock said:


> I do have an 18hp tractor, and a little dump trailer, I don't know if I can fit both in my trailer.
> I can get the truck n trailer ,back behind the house but not up in the woods


 
Also my buddy and I are most likely going to Davison for wood tomorrow. If you want help maybe we could get my little s10 in there to move them out ! I have a 2000lb winch not hooked to anything right now as well we may be able to use !

pete


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 28, 2012)

HD, you are welcome to come get the dray. You will notice there is a ratchet strap for holding the wood in place. You can load lots on this dray and it will pull very easy. It would certainly make the work faster and a whole lot easier. The idea with the winch would really be super slow. Also, most winches want you to run them only a few minutes then stop until they cool off. They are just too slow for most uses.


----------



## HDRock (Dec 28, 2012)

I gotta get on this , and start gettin it out, or he may call some of the other people that have contacted him, he said he didn't want to do that , but he seems impatient

Good thing is it's only 8mi away


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 28, 2012)

Don't wait then HD. I hope this is close to home.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Dec 28, 2012)

I would get permission to run a quad or a tractor to get it out. Even a contractor would use motorized vehicle to get it out. A heavy duty strap/sling should make short work of it, or a sled like B.W.Savage has. Good luck!


----------



## HDRock (Dec 28, 2012)

I will get over there tomorrow and start getting what I can, then I will have to get the mower deck off the tractor, change the oil.
Then maybe I will come and get the dray. I don't use my tractor in the winter usually, have a snow blower for the snow .I used to plow with it and have chains for it
Thanks a whole lot for the offer backwoods , and Pete, I don't think the s10 will get up in there either .
I just went and took a look at 4pm today , when I get over there tomorrow I will be able to assess it better


----------



## HDRock (Dec 28, 2012)

Well I got the tractor flooded now  took the plugs out, brought em in to dry


----------



## WellSeasoned (Dec 28, 2012)

HDRock said:


> Well I got the tractor flooded now  took the plugs out, brought em in to dry



It never ends huh?good luck


----------



## bogydave (Dec 28, 2012)

Heavy duty plastic sled  one or home made if the snow stays, but even then a sled helps.
Cut to 16" & wheel barrow to the truck.
I'd be getting it out some way.  
50 to 75 feet won't / shouldn't stop you much. Good exercise 

Time is a-wast'n. Better get humping!  Some "Primo" wood laying there
Call friends, family, buddies, relatives, who-ever but get  that wood LOL 
Good luck.


----------



## amateur cutter (Dec 28, 2012)

Nice score HD. The tractor is probably the best bet unless you can weasel the Jeep in there. As Dave said, do what you have too to get it, that's great firewood. Sled, wheelbarrow, bribe Pete with beer , He's really good help, set up lights to work in the dark, etc. Can you get permission to cut some small trees to widen the access? A C


----------



## Augie (Dec 28, 2012)

If you cannot get all of this out throw some bones our way, I'm less than 20min from you and would love a to help you /get in on this.
I actually have been waiting on the snow to move some wood out of dense forest myself. I have a sled, simple cheap plastic ones, and a waist harness setup that I use to haul heavy stuff in the winter. Winter camping, wood, ect. Say 200 or so pounds at a shot. Costs about 12.00 to rig up. let me know.

Edit to add: I work for myself so I can help during the day. Hello I'd be there Monday if ya want it.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 28, 2012)

amateur cutter said:


> Nice score HD. The tractor is probably the best bet unless you can weasel the Jeep in there. As Dave said, do what you have too to get it, that's great firewood. Sled, wheelbarrow, bribe Pete with beer , He's really good help, set up lights to work in the dark, etc. Can you get permission to cut some small trees to widen the access? A C



Right on but I will help for free HD I have enough beer already heck I will bring you some !

Pete


----------



## ScotO (Dec 28, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> HD, you are welcome to come get the dray. You will notice there is a ratchet strap for holding the wood in place. You can load lots on this dray and it will pull very easy. It would certainly make the work faster and a whole lot easier. The idea with the winch would really be super slow. Also, most winches want you to run them only a few minutes then stop until they cool off. They are just too slow for most uses.
> 
> View attachment 86775
> View attachment 86776


 
Dennis, that dray looks pretty cool....I may have to build one similar.  I found a couple of really REALLY nice white oak logs up on the farm, they were blown over during Sandy and they're mine for the taking.  did you put steel runners on them skids or is it just wood?  They may work for my logs.  I'd like to cut at least two or three white oak logs at 9' or so (they are 30" diameter trees), there is a couple red oaks I may take as well if this dray works out......let me know some dimensions and materials if you can.


----------



## ScotO (Dec 28, 2012)

By the way, HD, that is a great score.  I'd take a couple of these guys in with you if there is that much wood......the more people, the more each of you can get out of there in a given period......

We expect pics of the WHOLE process, you do understand that, right?


----------



## HDRock (Dec 28, 2012)

I do have this sled, and another like it


----------



## Augie (Dec 28, 2012)

My setup is a bigger sled. Say 6' long by 18ish wide. Using the waist belt from a external frame backpack.


----------



## ScotO (Dec 28, 2012)

You need a setup like this, HD....I call that homemade sleigh "The Mule"....


----------



## wishlist (Dec 28, 2012)

HD,  Can you get a 4 wheeler back there and a 5x10 trailer close to it?  I can help you out this wknd? If not the trailer then I'm sure I can make a quick dray like Dennis has and we can pull them out?  Disclaimer :  I have a severe wood hoarder disorder ( my inventory is stocked till 2021)  and I under no circumstances want this wood!  :D

Just a thought,  we could grab a pallet and put skids under it?   Pete is going to Davison and he has some microbrewed beer!


----------



## HDRock (Dec 28, 2012)

I think Pete got sleepy, and went to bed


----------



## jdp1152 (Dec 28, 2012)

Cut it to length and throw it in a wheel barrow.  This decision should not require much thought.


----------



## HDRock (Dec 29, 2012)

wishlist said:


> HD, Can you get a 4 wheeler back there and a 5x10 trailer close to it? I can help you out this wknd? If not the trailer then I'm sure I can make a quick dray like Dennis has and we can pull them out? Disclaimer : I have a severe wood hoarder disorder ( my inventory is stocked till 2021) and I under no circumstances want this wood! :D
> 
> Just a thought, we could grab a pallet and put skids under it? Pete is going to Davison and he has some microbrewed beer!


 
wishlist:  I think I can get A 4 wheeler (don't have one) or tractor back in there , I have a 5x10 trailer and can get it  around to the back kinda close.
When I was there I was not even thinking about tractor or 4 wheeler, I will know better tomorrow


----------



## HDRock (Dec 29, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> The idea with the winch would really be super slow. Also, most winches want you to run them only a few minutes then stop until they cool off. They are just too slow for most uses.


Good info


----------



## HDRock (Dec 29, 2012)

jdp1152 said:


> Cut it to length and throw it in a wheel barrow. This decision should not require much thought.


 
Don't have a wheel barrow


----------



## bogydave (Dec 29, 2012)

HDRock said:


> Don't have a wheel barrow


 
 *  Don't have a wheel barrow!  *

Well you should've told Santa.
Everyone has a wheel barrow. Might be last resort, but sometimes the only one available


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 29, 2012)

HDRock said:


> I think Pete got sleepy, and went to bed


Sorry HD ya I got the bed fever lol got your message just let me know when!

Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 29, 2012)

wishlist said:


> HD,  Can you get a 4 wheeler back there and a 5x10 trailer close to it?  I can help you out this wknd? If not the trailer then I'm sure I can make a quick dray like Dennis has and we can pull them out?  Disclaimer :  I have a severe wood hoarder disorder ( my inventory is stocked till 2021)  and I under no circumstances want this wood!  :D
> 
> Just a thought,  we could grab a pallet and put skids under it?   Pete is going to Davison and he has some microbrewed beer!



Heck yes I do if you want Wishlist I can pick you up and load the 4 wheeler in my truck bed hook the trailer up and save some gas ! 

Ps I will bring you some microbrew !

Pete


----------



## Ralphie Boy (Dec 29, 2012)

This should do it


----------



## ScotO (Dec 29, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> Heck yes I do if you want Wishlist I can pick you up and load the 4 wheeler in my truck bed hook the trailer up and save some gas !
> 
> Ps *I will bring you some microbrew* !
> 
> Pete


 What time should I be there?


----------



## Applesister (Dec 29, 2012)

What about an old truck bedliner? plastic slides on snow really slick and a bedliner is heavy enough to not pull apart. You could roll the logs onto the liner and pull them out with the ATV?

Take pictures!!


----------



## billb3 (Dec 29, 2012)

Cutting up into  the lengths you need and haul out with wheelbarrow is probably easiest, but the cutting will take time that you may not have if this is really a rush job.
You might want to buy a cart or sled for the tractor and concentrate on hauling everything out by the road so you can work on moving it to your house even in the snow and rain and dark .
Craigslist the wagon  afterwards if you  no place to keep it.


----------



## wishlist (Dec 29, 2012)

Well after waiting for Scotty and a helicopter which neither showed up , Pete and I loaded up everything ( wheelbarrow,  4 wheeler, cant hooks, straps, etc....and headed over to help Ed with the free score! 

We did good, Ed took home 2 trailers full and we stacked the rest by the side of the road and he's gonna pic it up tonite and tomorrow.  There was a ton of wood! Even the homeowner was helping with his small chainsaw( of course it wouldn't start so Pete cleaned plug and got it running for him)  .

We left some wood but Ed is hoping the new home owners will give him dibs on it.  

The wheelbarrow we didn't use, would be tuff with the snow and uneven ground and all the stumps. Best thing was Ed had this little trailer hooked up to the quad and hauled it that way. 

Had a good time and I even scored some of Pete's microbrew beer. I think tonite I will watch football,  drink beer,  rest sore muscles,  and keep the stove cranking. :D

Almost forgot,  we had to laugh how none of these logs were cut to within 1/16 of an inch of each other as the "zap" would most certainly do!

.....and don't ask, I will NOT tell any of you deranged wood hoarders where that wood is stacked by the road.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 29, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Dennis, that dray looks pretty cool....I may have to build one similar. I found a couple of really REALLY nice white oak logs up on the farm, they were blown over during Sandy and they're mine for the taking. did you put steel runners on them skids or is it just wood? They may work for my logs. I'd like to cut at least two or three white oak logs at 9' or so (they are 30" diameter trees), there is a couple red oaks I may take as well if this dray works out......let me know some dimensions and materials if you can.


 
Scott, you have the ideal setup. Cut a couple white oaks for the runners. I would not use anything larger than 10-12" diameter for the runners and I simply used some old landscape timbers. But if you use a log then cut a small slab off the top and the bottom so they are flat. Then all you need to do is cut the front of the runners at an angle so they won't catch in roots, etc. No, there is no need to put steel runners on. The wood will last a long time without anything. This is a case where the steel won't do any harm but also won't help much and the wood will last a super long time without it.

You can countersink the bolts but there also is no need for that as the bolts can actually help when loading logs. You might consider, depending on the height you make it (the size of the runners) to make yourself a couple runners to roll the logs up onto the dray. Some nails driven in from the backside and sticking out maybe 1/4 to 1/2" for the logs to bite into so they won't slide down as you are trying to roll them up. So much depends upon what size logs you intend to carry on the dray. If you build a big one then I would also suggest you fasten a chain on both sides and use a chain binder to bind the logs on. If not that then just use some heavy ratchet straps. 

Without measuring, I can tell you I planned on carrying a maximum length of 10' but a few feet would hang over the back but that is no problem. The width I just went so it is the same width as the atv tires; you want it to track directly behind. For the cross beams I used 2 x 6. For sure you would not need anything larger than a 2 x 8 unless you really want to overkill.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 29, 2012)

Lets not forget the center fold of The Firewood Hoarders Club Magazine  HD posing with his firewood ! 

Pete


----------



## amateur cutter (Dec 29, 2012)

Man, I'm envious. All I got to do today was the last Christmas party of the season. Hope you guys had fun. A C
PS. I got a harness for Mack, we coulda used him to pull that sled.


----------



## wishlist (Dec 29, 2012)

Hey Pete, I sure hope that guy who sold you that stihl of yours still will honor the warranty! Darn muffler!


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 29, 2012)

I cant remember for sure but I think the guys name was AC  

Pete

Actually I just threw a screw in there with some high heat lock tight that should do the trick. That thing tears it up well.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 29, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> What time should I be there?


 
Way to miss all the fun Scotty shesh I would have given you 5 gallons of beer if you had that chopper


----------



## HDRock (Dec 29, 2012)

Went and got another load, the pile is growing
Man !! those guys really stepped up and helped a brother out   What an awesome forum


----------



## WellSeasoned (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice working together there! Nice pile of wood too. I work alone about 95% of the time. It would be nice to have some help.


----------



## wishlist (Dec 29, 2012)

Flatbedford said:


> Nice working together there! Nice pile of wood too. I work alone about 95% of the time. It would be nice to have some help.


I hear you ford!  Would have been nice if no show Scotty would've made it with the chopper!  I'm putting him on my ignore list.  

Glad your getting it Ed.  My Pm box is full with all these wood hoarders on here wanting an address!


----------



## bogydave (Dec 29, 2012)

Scotty got weathered in again  .  LOL
Probably playing in the snow 

Sounds like a fun productive day
Good pictures


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 29, 2012)

wishlist said:


> Well after waiting for Scotty and a helicopter which neither showed up , Pete and I loaded up everything ( wheelbarrow, 4 wheeler, cant hooks, straps, etc....and headed over to help Ed with the free score!
> 
> We did good, Ed took home 2 trailers full and we stacked the rest by the side of the road and he's gonna pic it up tonite and tomorrow. There was a ton of wood! Even the homeowner was helping with his small chainsaw( of course it wouldn't start so Pete cleaned plug and got it running for him) .
> 
> ...


----------



## amateur cutter (Dec 29, 2012)

wishlist said:


> Hey Pete, I sure hope that guy who sold you that stihl of yours still will honor the warranty! Darn muffler!


Uh oh, Darn 2nd rate saw sellers.


----------



## HDRock (Dec 29, 2012)

wishlist said:


> Hey Pete, I sure hope that guy who sold you that stihl of yours still will honor the warranty! Darn muffler!


 
Wouldn't Ya know  !!     the saw fell apart cutting a sapling


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 29, 2012)

HDRock said:


> Wouldn't Ya know !!  the saw fell apart cutting a sapling


 
 Poor AC ! By the way I would love to see that harness for Mac some how I think he will break it 

Pete


----------



## HDRock (Dec 29, 2012)

Well  ! now !  If I dig a hole just the "right" depth, for the splitter     I wont need the chopper


----------



## HDRock (Dec 29, 2012)

Burn what U got 
NWS, Grand Blanc MI,  Thursday Night Mostly cloudy, with a low around 3.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 29, 2012)

HDRock said:


> Burn what U got
> NWS, Grand Blanc MI, Thursday Night Mostly cloudy, with a low around 3.


Unload your best on Mother Nature.


----------



## jdp1152 (Dec 29, 2012)

HDRock said:


> Don't have a wheel barrow


 
Craigslist often has then cheap.  Home Depot has new ones for 60-80bucks.  I use mine non stop when c/s/s.  Makes life a lot easier when the lay of the land isn't enough to warrant a motorized mode of transport.


----------



## jdp1152 (Dec 29, 2012)

Reckon I should have finished reading.  Amazing that folks here helped out like that.  Amazing is probably an understatement.


----------



## wishlist (Dec 29, 2012)

jdp1152 said:


> Reckon I should have finished reading.  Amazing that folks here helped out like that.  Amazing is probably an understatement.



You didn't happen to see Scotty flying around in the helicopter near Lincoln by chance?  He must have took a wrong turn. Lol.....


----------



## jdp1152 (Dec 29, 2012)

wishlist said:


> You didn't happen to see Scotty flying around in the helicopter near Lincoln by chance? He must have took a wrong turn. Lol.....


 
I wish.  The wife would like me to move my wood stacks away from the driveway and up a pretty steep hill.  I think Scotty and his helicopter could help.  Especially with 8 inches of snow on the ground right now.


----------



## amateur cutter (Dec 30, 2012)

Ha, don't let anybody kid you. Scotty's using that Chinook to move building materials for his remodel project. He's more afraid of Mrs. Overkill than He'll ever be of any of us. He said firewood, She said living room. Guess where He is. A C


----------



## ScotO (Dec 30, 2012)

wishlist said:


> You didn't happen to see Scotty flying around in the helicopter near Lincoln by chance? He must have took a wrong turn. Lol.....


For the record, Ralphie Boy is the one with the chopper.  He was supposed to pick me up, but the damm rotors iced up on him, had to turn back when he hit Pittsburgh. Next time, fellas.....next time.....

That said, seeing you guys gang up together and GIT-R-DONE.........that shows what a great group of characters are in this Hearth.com. I'm proud to be a part of this woodcutting, hoarding, neighbors-look-at-us-like-we're-nuts, so-does-the-wife brotherhood......I'm proud to call you all my firewood family!!


----------



## wishlist (Dec 30, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> For the record, Ralphie Boy is the one with the chopper.  He was supposed to pick me up, but the damm rotors iced up on him, had to turn back when he hit Pittsburgh. Next time, fellas.....next time.....
> 
> That said, seeing you guys gang up together and GIT-R-DONE.........that shows what a great group of characters are in this Hearth.com. I'm proud to be a part of this woodcutting, hoarding, neighbors-look-at-us-like-we're-nuts, so-does-the-wife brotherhood......I'm proud to call you all my firewood family!!



Excuses,  excuses,  and more excuses Scotty!   Just man up and say Mrs Overkill has you doing her honey do list!   

We had a good time and I was glad to help Ed out.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 30, 2012)

wishlist said:


> Excuses,  excuses,  and more excuses Scotty!   Just man up and say Mrs Overkill has you doing her honey do list!
> 
> We had a good time and I was glad to help Ed out.



O no he didn't !


----------



## HDRock (Dec 30, 2012)

wishlist said:


> Excuses, excuses, and more excuses Scotty! Just man up and say Mrs Overkill has you doing her honey do list!
> 
> We had a good time and I was glad to help Ed out.


And Ed was glad, and very greatful yall did   

Lasst load


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 30, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> For the record, Ralphie Boy is the one with the chopper. He was supposed to pick me up, but the damm rotors iced up on him, had to turn back when he hit Pittsburgh. Next time, fellas.....next time.....
> 
> That said, seeing you guys gang up together and GIT-R-DONE.........that shows what a great group of characters are in this Hearth.com. I'm proud to be a part of this woodcutting, hoarding, neighbors-look-at-us-like-we're-nuts, so-does-the-wife brotherhood......I'm proud to call you all my firewood family!!


S.O., thanks for coming upwith that copter, picked up that big pine with ease!


----------



## ScotO (Dec 30, 2012)

zap said:


> S.O., thanks for coming upwith that copter, picked up that big pine with ease!


 SSSSSSHHHHHHH.....don't tell anyone....


----------



## HDRock (Dec 30, 2012)

Man !!   wishlist's quad did a super job gettin that wood out, and Pete runnin that saw , he showed that wood no mercy


----------



## wishlist (Dec 30, 2012)

zap said:


> S.O., thanks for coming upwith that copter, picked up that big pine with ease!



Let's think about this for a minute. Since zap has admitted he crashed the rhino into the ironwood plowing snow ( admits he was avoiding sasquatch )  and no show scotty was seen flying east in a copter, my money is on a stuck rhino that was air lifted out . Not some make believe story of a pine log,  besides we all know zap would have provided us pics well in advance of this make believe log!  Yep, 2+2 = 4 :D


----------



## ScotO (Dec 30, 2012)

wishlist said:


> Let's think about this for a minute. Since zap has admitted he crashed the rhino into the ironwood plowing snow ( admits he was avoiding sasquatch ) and no show scotty was seen flying east in a copter, my money is on a stuck rhino that was air lifted out . Not some make believe story of a pine log, besides we all know zap would have provided us pics well in advance of this make believe log! Yep, 2+2 = 4 :D


 Dammit Zap, they figgered it out......


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice work HD and you folks that helped out. What a great load of free wood!


----------



## wishlist (Dec 30, 2012)

Good job Ed. So how many loads did you end up with?


----------



## HDRock (Dec 30, 2012)

wishlist said:


> Good job Ed. So how many loads did you end up with?


  3 loads off the curb, forgot to take a pic of pile,  I'll get one tomorrow, I was thinking more about food  Have had a big apitite today


----------



## HDRock (Dec 30, 2012)

YAEH BABY    checked a bunch of the split ash is 16 to 23 % MC
Burning now


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 31, 2012)

HDRock said:


> YAEH BABY    checked a bunch of the split ash is 16 to 23 % MC
> Burning now


Awesome Ed is that moister content in the center too ?

Pete


----------



## HDRock (Dec 31, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> Awesome Ed is that moister content in the center too ?
> 
> Pete


 
Yes it is , that's where I checked it ,center of 10 and 12" rounds, some of the bark (with out snow) were 18%

Hand split some stacked it in the house today It's 12 %


----------



## Boog (Dec 31, 2012)

Sounds like a real fun time was had by all, hats off to you guys for working together on it!


----------



## ScotO (Dec 31, 2012)

HDRock said:


> Yes it is , that's where I checked it ,center of 10 and 12" rounds, some of the bark (with out snow) were 18%
> 
> Hand split some stacked it in the house today It's 12 %


 I cut some dead elm up on the farm today.  All the bark was gone.  Brought it home, it's probably in the 10-12% range as well.....bone friggin dry.  Threw a couple splits in the fireplace and WOW is that room ever hot now!  Secondaries are rockin' blue flames, good stuff!

Sometimes the wood is ready to go as soon as you get it home.....BUT that's an exception rather than the rule....

Moisture meters are a great tool to double check, you don't want smoldering wet wood in that stove.  That leads to chimney troubles....


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 31, 2012)

Try this


----------



## HDRock (Dec 31, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I cut some dead elm up on the farm today. All the bark was gone. Brought it home, it's probably in the 10-12% range as well.....bone friggin dry. Threw a couple splits in the fireplace and WOW is that room ever hot now! Secondaries are rockin' blue flames, good stuff!
> 
> Sometimes the wood is ready to go as soon as you get it home.....BUT that's an exception rather than the rule....
> 
> Moisture meters are a great tool to double check, you don't want smoldering wet wood in that stove. That leads to chimney troubles....


 
Yup, don't want smoldering wet wood in the stove, so I'm checking as I split, and stacking accordingly, cuz some is 30-37%.  most is 18-25 , and if it's 25% 12 hours stacked in the house ,and it's good to go.

I still have a face cord of the bone dry elm I got , MAN what a PITA to split.
I'm guessing your Swisher didn't have any problem splitin that elm


----------



## HDRock (Dec 31, 2012)

Here is the wood pile





Here I'm gettin started splitin, on a little break right now, then I'll get a little light out there , go back and take advantage of the 33 degree temp we have right now [/ATTACH]


----------



## ScotO (Dec 31, 2012)

HDRock said:


> Yup, don't want smoldering wet wood in the stove, so I'm checking as I split, and stacking accordingly, cuz some is 30-37%. most is 18-25 , and if it's 25% 12 hours stacked in the house ,and it's good to go.
> 
> I still have a face cord of the bone dry elm I got , MAN what a PITA to split.
> *I'm guessing your Swisher didn't have any problem splitin that elm*


 actually it was only 12" diameter tree, so they went into the NZ3000 whole!  lol...


----------



## HDRock (Dec 31, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> actually it was only 12" diameter tree, so they went into the NZ3000 whole! lol...


 
Really ?? you put 12" diameter in your stove to burn ?
Maybe I'm doing something wrong, I have a smoke dragon , but I had thought !  I knew what I was doing, till I came on this forum and found ,
I didn't know half what the hell I was doing


----------



## ScotO (Dec 31, 2012)

HDRock said:


> Really ?? you put 12" diameter in your stove to burn ?
> Maybe I'm doing something wrong, I have a smoke dragon , but I had thought I knew what I was doing, till I came on this forum and found ,
> I didn't know half what the hell I was doing


 I won't put rounds that big in the stove in the kitchen, but I will put some in the fireplace (from time to time).  I like the look of that log burning in the fireplace, plus it lasts a long, long time in there (it's an EPA ZC fireplace), and putting small splits in that thing will cook you out of the room, because that room is sealed off from the house right now due to a living room renovation.  So I'll put big ones in there for now.....until the wall is removed and that room is connected to the house, anyway!


----------



## HDRock (Dec 31, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I won't put rounds that big in the stove in the kitchen, but I will put some in the fireplace (from time to time). I like the look of that log burning in the fireplace, plus it lasts a long, long time in there (it's an EPA ZC fireplace), and putting small splits in that thing will cook you out of the room, because that room is sealed off from the house right now due to a living room renovation. So I'll put big ones in there for now.....until the wall is removed and that room is connected to the house, anyway!


Ya , I herd about your renovation, I hope everything goes smoothly for ya with that


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 31, 2012)

HDRock said:


> Here is the wood pile
> View attachment 87299
> View attachment 87298
> 
> ...


 
How long do you think that wood we cut will last in your smoke dragon HD ?

Pete


----------



## wishlist (Dec 31, 2012)

Ed,  I'm really impressed. Your not wasting any time!  That was some good wood and I bet the ol smoke dragon will like it as well!


----------



## HDRock (Dec 31, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> How long do you think that wood we cut will last in your smoke dragon HD ?
> 
> Pete


 
I really don't know , I burned maybe 3/4 of a cord since it got chilly, at end of September.
The past few days when it was in the teens at night, I burned a stack 16" square, by about 18 to 24" high for 24 hours.
How much wood is in that pile , IDK , some of U guys would be better at taking a guess at that.
_*So, whats your guess , Edit: ,how much wood is in the wood pile????*_
In the pic above , the stack the tire is leaning on is part of the maple, I cut from that other wood lot , to wet to burn. I have been able to burn some though


----------



## HDRock (Dec 31, 2012)

wishlist said:


> Ed, I'm really impressed. Your not wasting any time! That was some good wood and I bet the ol smoke dragon will like it as well!


 
Thanks wishlist
Can't wast time , I need wood to burn, temps for the next 9 days at night are ,10 to 19, It's NOT shoulder season any more 
If I have to throw the wood down in the basement and stack it ,to help it dry, that's what I'll do.

Ya and ,Can't wast time cuz the dragon is hungry


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 31, 2012)

HDRock said:


> I really don't know , I burned maybe 3/4 of a cord since it got chilly, at end of September.
> The past few days when it was in the teens at night, I burned a stack 16" square, by about 18 to 24" high for 24 hours.
> How much wood is in that pile , IDK , some of U guys would be better at taking a guess at that.
> _*So, whats your guess ????*_
> In the pic above , the stack the tire is leaning on is part of the maple, I cut from that other wood lot , to wet to burn. I have been able to burn some though



About 1/4 face cord I'd say from the sound of it. Is that a night ?

Pete


----------



## HDRock (Dec 31, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> About 1/4 face cord I'd say from the sound of it. Is that a night ?
> 
> Pete


 
Naw , about 1/8 of a face cord ,for 24 hours, The stove goes out at night , then it's about 62 degrees in the morn, that saves a little wood.
HAPPY NEW YEAR,   now I will have me a 40oz


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 31, 2012)

HDRock said:


> Naw , about 1/8 of a face cord ,for 24 hours, The stove goes out at night , then it's about 62 degrees in the morn, that saves a little wood.
> HAPPY NEW YEAR,   now I will have me a 40oz


Ya maybe I am drinking to much tonight ! 

Pete


----------



## HDRock (Dec 31, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> Ya maybe I am drinking to much tonight !
> 
> Pete


 
Well, once I get started, I may not stop at one 
Drink it if U got it, smoke if U want


----------



## HDRock (Jan 2, 2013)

Splittin this stuff up is takin longer than I thought it would, but I have to check MC every time I bust one open , and I am splitting smaller than I normally would, so it will dry quicker, in stove room, But It's gettin done


----------

